# Bear processing price



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

What is everyone used to paying to have a bear cut? I can do it myself but would prefer not to if i get lucky enough to harvest one. I just got off the phone with ebels and was told $250 roughly. Seems steep to me, especially since they want it skinned and quartered up before you bring it in. Then all they need to do is cut and wrap.

I was already planning to skin and quarter and cool the meat asap as I know how quickly they spoil. 

So what are you paying and who are you using?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be hunting crawford county but am willing to travel for quality cuts and decent pricing. Aint trying to cheap out as i know you get what you pay for and butchering isnt easy. To me that price just seems high but maybe i am wrong, we dont cut many bear down this way.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I'll be hunting crawford county but am willing to travel for quality cuts and decent pricing. Aint trying to cheap out as i know you get what you pay for and butchering isnt easy. To me that price just seems high but maybe i am wrong, we dont cut many bear down this way.


Try Halstead Game Processing in Grayling. Not sure if he does Bear or not. Have heard enough good things about him that I think I'm going to whack a freezer doe this year just to drop off and have venison.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Where are you hunting? Andy Noeske in Vanderbilt will do a good job. His number can be found on the DNR list of approved processors. Also there is the place in Alpena, I think it's called Standard Provisions, I know they charge based on the size of the bear.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Try Love Meats in Rudyard.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

It was 20 years ago, but the guy who I took my bear to wanted the hide so I asked what he was willing to pay ? Free processing for the hide.........we both got what we wanted. 

L & O


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> What is everyone used to paying to have a bear cut? I can do it myself but would prefer not to if i get lucky enough to harvest one. I just got off the phone with ebels and was told $250 roughly. Seems steep to me, especially since they want it skinned and quartered up before you bring it in. Then all they need to do is cut and wrap.
> 
> I was already planning to skin and quarter and cool the meat asap as I know how quickly they spoil.
> 
> So what are you paying and who are you using?


$250 and you have to skin and quarter? Yea, to me that's high. I asked around a couple years ago and I got prices around 200 bucks. I butchered my own for those prices. Things are a little different this year, so if I get one (red oak) I'm going to Andy Noeske. Had a couple recommendations for him on here. 

Where to go depends on where you're hunting, you want to get your bear taken care of asap.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Have a plan ahead of time. Here is a starting point.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79608_84089_84095-456602--,00.html


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

The place I go in the U. P., Soderman's in Gladstone, is about $10 or so more than a deer.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input/suggestions. I will call standard provisions later today and see what they have to say.

Luv2 appreciate the help but I could drive the bear back home in about 30 minutes less time. I will keep your suggestion in mind for a furture UP hunt.

L&O that is a good deal but I would like to make a rug if successful.

Tilden hunter that is about what i was thinking, I do understand if you bring in a 250+lb dressed bear you will need to charge extra.

Like i said I can do it myself have cut a few before but if I am lucky enough to fill the tag I would like to do some fishing after finishing my end of the work.

No way in hell am i paying $250 though bringing it in skinned and quartered. Too bad though always heard good things about ebels. Maybe another time.


----------



## 247Hunter (Aug 11, 2020)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> What is everyone used to paying to have a bear cut? I can do it myself but would prefer not to if i get lucky enough to harvest one. I just got off the phone with ebels and was told $250 roughly. Seems steep to me, especially since they want it skinned and quartered up before you bring it in. Then all they need to do is cut and wrap.
> 
> I was already planning to skin and quarter and cool the meat asap as I know how quickly they spoil.
> 
> So what are you paying and who are you using?


What area are you from ? I know a processor that has a home business does good work and prices are very reasonable in the St. Clair Area


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Tilden Hunter said:


> The place I go in the U. P., Soderman's in Gladstone, is about $10 or so more than a deer.


If you are doing the skinning I have no clue why it should be different from a deer. Maybe $200 if you are having a bunch of stuff made? But it is what it is. Maybe a supply and demand thing. I'm not sure if michigan has diff regulations surrounding bear meat.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

shaffe48b said:


> If you are doing the skinning I have no clue why it should be different from a deer. Maybe $200 if you are having a bunch of stuff made? But it is what it is. Maybe a supply and demand thing. I'm not sure if michigan has diff regulations surrounding bear meat.


Apart from skinning I also find butchering bears far more tedious than doing deer. I can skin, butcher and wrap a deer by myself in about 3 hours. Bears take longer. It seems like it's due to all the fat that has to be trimmed. If you get a decent bear, it's also more to deal with in general. Maybe that's what drives the price difference, I'm not sure. For me it's worth the higher price versus a deer just to have some place to get it in a cooler. Last time a couple years ago skinning and quartering in the middle of the night after a nightmare getting it out of the woods was no fun.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

247Hunter said:


> What area are you from ? I know a processor that has a home business does good work and prices are very reasonable in the St. Clair Area


I will be in the red oak unit and live 45 minutes north of flint thanks for your help though. All input is appreciated.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Biggbear said:


> Apart from skinning I also find butchering bears far more tedious than doing deer. I can skin, butcher and wrap a deer by myself in about 3 hours. Bears take longer. It seems like it's due to all the fat that has to be trimmed. If you get a decent bear, it's also more to deal with in general. Maybe that's what drives the price difference, I'm not sure. For me it's worth the higher price versus a deer just to have some place to get it in a cooler. Last time a couple years ago skinning and quartering in the middle of the night after a nightmare getting it out of the woods was no fun.


That another problem I had with the $250 price point no after hours drop off. So I still gotta have all my own cooler space unless I get one in the am.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I thought the going rate for deer was under $100(?).


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

shaffe48b said:


> I thought the going rate for deer was under $100(?).


Yea generally about $70 but have seen it as low as 60 up to 100. Lots of demand for meat processing this year though but I wouldnt expect the average to get up over 90. We shall see, I got a much better quote from a guy recommend here on this thread for the bear by the way.


----------



## 247Hunter (Aug 11, 2020)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I will be in the red oak unit and live 45 minutes north of flint thanks for your help though. All input is appreciated.


I called a couple of my contacts I've used in the past there currently charging $0.50-$0.72 per hanging pound due to the pandemic so with that said if your bear is pushing 500 plus # $250 is in the ball park.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tilden Hunter said:


> The place I go in the U. P., Soderman's in Gladstone, is about $10 or so more than a deer.


He's real good. His prices slowly went up the past few years but I think he's around 125.00 today. That's skinning, cutting, packaging and freezing till you pick it up. Had a couple deer processed by him years ago. Same deal. He's good and very reasonable. I'm at bear camp right now huddled up in camp waiting out this front. Monday opener looks good. Hoping to pay Steve a visit early next week. After hours as long as you call ahead, he'll be waiting at 2am if he knows your coming. That's worth every penny for a bear. Don't take long to lose a bear In the September temps many years. He's an avid bear hunter also.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

johnIV said:


> He's real good. His prices slowly went up the past few years but I think he's around 125.00 today. That's skinning, cutting, packaging and freezing till you pick it up.... After hours as long as you call ahead, he'll be waiting at 2am if he knows your coming. That's worth every penny for a bear. Don't take long to lose a bear In the September temps many years. He's an avid bear hunter also.


Sounds like a helluva deal! I'm a meat cutter's kid, and there's no way in hell I would cut up a deer or a bear for somebody for under $200. I'm too meticulous and slow, and I was taught to minimize waste. I'm not as good as the old man (if he threw a carcass in the field the mice would go right by it!!), but those guys earn every dollar they take in. There's also no way in hell he'd forgive me for paying a processor. 

To the OP, Good luck on your hunt!


----------

